# çözmek



## xebonyx

Gecen gün, birisi bana "Türkçeyi çöz" ya da benzer bir şey dedi. Bu argo mu? Sanırım "güzel" demek, değil mi? 

Bana başka misaları verir misiniz? (Im not quite sure how to word this  ) 
Şimdiden teşekkürler ederim!


----------



## Stambouliote

_Bana başka misaları verir misiniz?  >>> _*Bana başka örnek verebilir misiniz? *diyebilirsiniz.

To say someone "Türkçeyi çöz" doesn't really sound nice. This openly implies that the person cannot speak turkish fluently enough. It literally means 'Go learn turkish, cope with turkish, figure out turkish'.

Çözmek may refer to : 

to figure out, to solve a problem/puzzle : sorun çözmek, problem çözmek, bulmaca çözmek.

to untangle, to unrope : ip çözmek, düğüm çözmek

to defrost : buzunu çözmek (dondurulmuş bir yiyeceğin)


----------



## chrysalid

Just one thing, the "l" at the end of misal is velarized and thus takes the plural suffix -ler instead of -lar. Today, misal might sound slightly old fashioned but you can use it of course. Still, unlike in English, the right expression would be "Bana başka misal verebilir misiniz?", using misal in singular.


----------



## xebonyx

Thanks for the explanations! 

Also:



Stambouliote said:


> To say someone "Türkçeyi çöz" doesn't really sound nice. This openly implies that the person cannot speak turkish fluently enough. It literally means 'Go learn turkish, cope with turkish, figure out turkish'.


 
I guess I figured it meant the opposite because someone else next to the person smiled and said "çok iyi demek", so thanks for the clarification!


----------



## namik80

xebonyx said:


> I guess I figured it meant the opposite because someone else next to the person smiled and said "çok iyi demek", so thanks for the clarification!



I think he/she wanted to save the day with "çok iyi demek". Actually, there is no room for "Türkçeyi çöz" in a kind conversation.


----------



## xebonyx

Hmmm, perhaps, but they knew I was a beginner because I told them "I moved here a few weeks ago so Im still learning." It could be that he reacted to how I suddenly got confused when another person started speaking quickly to me, saying that I should try to work on listening comprehension.


----------



## omerdurmus

"Türkçeyi çözmüşsün" demiş olabilirler mi acaba? Yazdıklarından bu sonuca vardım.


----------



## Rallino

omerdurmus said:


> "Türkçeyi çözmüşsün" demiş olabilirler mi acaba? Yazdıklarından bu sonuca vardım.



Muhtemelen öyledir.


----------



## xebonyx

I think that they were saying that my Turkish is good, I just confirmed with my housemate that this is probably what I heard...since I didn't catch the whole phrase the first time. 

Thanks for figuring it out, Omer


----------

